# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  أمـــــــــــي أمـــــــــــي أمـــــــــــي

## البركان الهادئ

*أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ما أتصور حياتي من دونك
العمر ما يحلى غير بوجودك 
وكل ما يمر عيدك بحضورك
أدعي ربي ما يحرمني وجودك 
كــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــام وإنــــــــــــت بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
أمى يادار السلام - التجانى حاج موسى
&feature=relatedأمى يادار السلام - كمال ترباس 

ست الحباييب (عيد الأم)   



*

----------


## الرايقة

*امي الحبيبة
تقطر قلبي دماء وتسارعت عيناي بالدموع وانا اليوم افتقدك بشدة يا امي الحبيبة من اين احضر لك هدية من اي مكان وباي ثمن ، يا امي الغالية من اي مكان احييك بنشيد الام واهنيك  بعيدك يا عمري ، امي الحبيبة تركتيني في ضياع كامل  لا ادري شيئا ولا اعرف اين اتجه والي اي مرسي اتجه
امي الغالية 
رجوت الله ان يلهمني الصبر وان يعينني علي فراقك ،تمسكت بالمولي عز وجل، رجوته ان يسكنك فسيح الجنان وان يبني لك دارا في الجنة 
ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد
كل سنة وكل امهاتكم بالف خير وربنا يطول في عمرهن
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

امي الحبيبة
تقطر قلبي دماء وتسارعت عيناي بالدموع وانا اليوم افتقدك بشدة يا امي الحبيبة من اين احضر لك هدية من اي مكان وباي ثمن ، يا امي الغالية من اي مكان احييك بنشيد الام واهنيك  بعيدك يا عمري ، امي الحبيبة تركتيني في ضياع كامل  لا ادري شيئا ولا اعرف اين اتجه والي اي مرسي اتجه
امي الغالية 
رجوت الله ان يلهمني الصبر وان يعينني علي فراقك ،تمسكت بالمولي عز وجل، رجوته ان يسكنك فسيح الجنان وان يبني لك دارا في الجنة 
ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد
كل سنة وكل امهاتكم بالف خير وربنا يطول في عمرهن



لله ما أعطى ولله ما أخذ وربنا يتولاها بواسع رحمته ومغفرته والجنة إنشاء الله مثواها  ودى سنة الحياة البقاء والرحيل  والموت حق علينا جميعاً والحياة باطل ودى إرادة المولى عز وجل ونحن طائعين وممتثلين لأوامره ولانستطيع نتمرد على ما اراد المولى عز وجل يا إنتصار وأكثرى من الدعاء لها وعمل خيرى وهبيهى ليها ليكون لها خير زاد يوم الحساب
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					





إديك العافية انت والوالدة ويعطيكم ربنا إنشاء الله طول العمر
                        	*

----------

